# My cousin's snakes



## LaFoto (Dec 28, 2006)

This one was actually totally overexposed since I used the wrong settings when I started to take "portraits" of my cousin's snakes, but I thought I might want to try "saving" it, what do you say?







Here are two more that I took without use of the on-camera flash (which still is the only flash I have got), but because of that, only very few of my wide-open aperture pics of the snakes came out sharp (grrr  ) ... oh well:











Is this interesting to you, Daan?


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 28, 2006)

Good stuff...you even got a GREEN one in there


----------



## karissa (Dec 28, 2006)

OoOoo.. I like the composition on that second one. And yes.. wide open apertures can be such a pain!  I still think the only good snake is a dead one...


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks folks .
"Dead snakes" ... ugh. No! These are much nicer alive! None of these are poisonous, so they are no great danger to anyone. My cousin can even tell that one has this personality and one other that and so forth. We only get to see them once a year for a couple of minutes, so I know next to nothing about them. Just tried to take some pics and close up pics in low light (with very, very limited success).

My sister says, the first looks like a plastic snake with beady teddy bear eyes, do you think she is right (what with this "rescued" overexposed pic)?


----------



## woodsac (Dec 29, 2006)

You did a good job 

Wide open is tuff...especially with moving subjects this close!

The first is my fav. I might even be tempted to clone out or blur the bottom left corner. I think it would help keep the focus on the eyes.


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 29, 2006)

second one is good composition-wise and in terms of light and colours ... the dirt on the glass is distracting a bit though 

third one is _*green* _


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 29, 2006)

Alex_B said:


> third one is _*green*_


 
And you think I haven't *SEEN* that myself!?!?!? :shock: 

:greenpbl: 



(And I couldn't help the dirt on the glass within those 10 minutes that we were upstairs to where he keeps these snakes - which were two last Christmas, mind, and this year there were at least ... 10!)


----------



## Amber24 (Dec 29, 2006)

Great shots.  There is something about the first shot that I really like. 

The second shot is my favorite.  Pity the glass was so dirty though!

In the third shot, I wish that his head was in a better position.  I would like to see more of his cute face.


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 29, 2006)

Good job catching the flicking tongue...I've tried and failed many a time to capture that.  The colour of the snakes eyes in that first one is quite interesting.  Good shooting, LaFoto!


----------



## doenoe (Dec 29, 2006)

oohhh snakes, very nice 
I really like the second pic, even though the glass is dirty. Just cant win em all eh. Can be a bit of a pain when snakes are alert and you have to shoot wide open. But you did a great job


----------



## Michaelaw (Dec 29, 2006)

The first shot almost makes me like snakes...Almost! He does look kind of...Like he's got a question about the camera. Nice images, for snakes.


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 30, 2006)

"For snakes..." ts! Michael ... 

I am glad you like that rescued first one ... the original looked like I had totally lost that one, and I just did not want to lose the one where the eyes were this well in focus (which they weren't in the majority of my takes :roll: )


----------



## karissa (Dec 30, 2006)

I like the first shot as well.  The only thing that bothers me is it looks like the colors are a bit off... maybe a little to much green...  (don't hit me!)


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 30, 2006)

No hitting ... the colours ARE off, I am sure!
This is TOTALLY overexposed and the levels are so pushed ... the colours CAN NO LONGER be as they were! So no hitting from my side (I wouldn't!!! :shock: )


----------



## karissa (Dec 30, 2006)

Well, for being so edited.. I see little grain and I like the contrast between snake and sky.

Whew.. no hitting.   However, that would mean you would have to actually come out here to hit me...  hmmm....


----------



## fmw (Dec 30, 2006)

Nice shots, particularly the second one.  Yes, yes, the green one is also nice.


----------



## SleepingWolf (Dec 31, 2006)

number 2 gets my vote..but all are excellent


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 31, 2006)

Thank you, Wolf :blulsh2: Means a lot to me coming from you!


----------



## SpaceNut (Jan 2, 2007)

Although I keep my distance with snakes, you did a nice job with these photos. I like 'em!


----------



## tpe (Jan 4, 2007)

Ahh snakes my fave. No 1, definatly, loads of colour and almost abstract, way to go .

tim


----------



## jlbrew3 (Jan 4, 2007)

Love the depth of field on number 1.


----------



## BoblyBill (Jan 4, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> limited success


Limited? Take that part out... This was a success... by far... I love them.


----------

